# 15x8 Esm 009 on mk3 vr6



## redevil17 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey everyone, i dont post much on here but ive got a question.
I just bought 4 esm 009 15x8 et 10. It went on the rear fine on my mk3 gti vr6 
. However the fronts are literally hitting the calipers, i can clear the calipers possibly by using 
15mm spacers. Anyone can lend a hand i would appreciate it. 
Anyone run into same problem?


----------



## gti2.0vw (Nov 14, 2006)

running into the same problem any help:banghead:


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

I wouldnt use 15mm spacers simply because it will push you et to far out an it will be negative which equals ugly poke. 

My honest opinion especially since you have a Vr is you should try to trade those for some 16's you wont have caliper issues and you wont have to go as low to pull of the 16's. 

15's on a Vr equal oil pan replacements weekly. Well depending of course on how good the roads are near you. 

But if you have your heart set on running them id def suggest spacers 5mm should be all you need. Or depending on how much the wheels are hitting the caliper you may be able to sand the caliper down enough to get them to fit.


----------

